# google finds gold for anyone!



## HAuCl4 (Mar 15, 2013)

http://www.google.com/search?q=gold+good+delivery+bar&hl=en&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=il8rUd_gHozg8wTrmoD4Dw&ved=0CFMQsAQ&biw=1139&bih=588


:shock:


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 15, 2013)

Yowsa!! That a lot of shiny pretty-pretties!! :shock:


----------

